# They Fired This Guy for Doing WHAT?



## mish (Sep 8, 2005)

*They Fired This Guy for Doing WHAT?*

Here's a piece of advice: If you're wandering the halls of your workplace and see food just sitting there for the taking, keep walking. Do not eat it. Why? You might get fired for it. That's exactly what happened to computer engineer Jim Garrison, who lost his job when he chowed down on two slices of pepperoni pizza left over from a company meeting. 

*There is a silver lining. *The Associated Press reports that Garrison is the winner of an Internet contest from SimplyFired.com seeking stories about outrageous firings. The prize is a free weeklong Trump cruise. Garrison, 39, said he was fired because, unbeknownst to him, a group of employees had planned to divvy up the leftover pizza and take it home. When they returned to get it later, they found two of the six slices missing so they reported Garrison to management. He says that ultimately led to his firing a month later. 

*The panel of Silicon Valley judges chose these runners-up from the more than 1,000 entries they received, reports AP:*
--A furniture mover was fired after he and his co-worker were caught fencing with some adult *** toys they found in a customer's bedroom.
--One guy was told by his manager to send some sensitive data to microfilm. He misunderstood and e-mailed it to a "Michael Finn" instead.
--A warehouse worker was given a pink slip when he was found doing perverse things with the prosthetics made by his employer. *Here's a fact that will make you sit up and pay attention: *In 2003, 25 percent of companies fired a worker for violating the firm's e-mail policy. Do you even know your company's e-mail policy? Companies big and small are starting to crack down on e-mail. The rules are pretty basic and usually entail no or limited personal e-mail use at work and a totally professional attitude and behavior in the e-mail you do send representing the company. Why the sudden concern? When companies face a lawsuit or regulatory investigation, they typically receive a subpoena for e-mail records, according to CBSMarke****ch.


----------

